# Anyone use the wooden wicks for beeswax candles?



## Bee Bliss

I can now say that I have used a wooden wick in a container candle and I do not like them. The candle was a 4 oz. jelly canning jar with 100% beeswax. The wooden wick was bought at a hobby store and was specified for using as a wick for a container candle. Type of wax to be used was not mentioned.

Not happy with the flame and how it burned. The wood wick was very thin and wide. At first the wick worked ok, but by the time half of the wax was burned, there was very little wood wick above the wax pool and very little flame.

There was no ash/debris (think fireplace) and the wax stayed clean. However, the charred top that was burning did not look attractive. The was a slight crackle sound as it burned (per the label).


----------



## Alexander

I put a wood wick from Hobby Lobby in a 8 oz jar with 100% beeswax like Bee Bliss did. The candle burned OK. I had to keep trimming the wick to keep the flame from getting big and smoking. The jar did end up with quite a bit of black soot on it. Kind of like the crackle. The wicks said any kind of wax, but I would say that they work better with other waxes. The soy candle my wife brought home burns very nice with a wood wick. I'm sure tempted to try splitting some wood and see what kind of wick I can come up with. The wicks I bought look like two thin pieces of wood glued together. Might have to put a fire retardant on the wood like borax too.


----------



## savage_sultin

I bought some wooden wicks from Michaels craft store. I used them in a 3x3 pure beeswax candle and they worked great, my customers love them and ask for them as they love the flame. I did dip mine in wax before i poured the candle and it seems to absorb some of the wax and slows down the burn time


----------



## Kimkaseman

Has anyone made their own wooden wicks? Seems like wood isn't a popular choice with beeswax candles. My friend and I would like to try it out though.


----------



## GaSteve

I believe the official WoodWick wicks are dipped in some chemical to promote crackling and slow the burn time. I'd be interested to see how a plain wood wick would work.

I'm wondering how these ribbon wicks would work with beeswax. I don't think they're available yet.

http://www.ribbonwick.com


----------



## Kimkaseman

Seems like the key is get the right wood. Eucalyptus is suggested along with a few others. Most ppl don't use wood with beeswax. I'll check out the ribbon wick. Thx


----------

